# Are there any short-term freelance jobs that are legit?



## Xarpho (Sep 15, 2022)

Not to powerlevel but I don't have a job anymore and I'm trying to look into all sorts of new ways to make money, including trying to build out other skills and learn to code and all that.

Are there any short-term freelance jobs out there (like a database of whatever, possibly localized) where I can get quick work to do? It doesn't have to be work-from-home, I could also do physical stuff, though the latter is probably a bit limited since I'm kinda fat and there are enough Mexicans living in the area that probably do that work.


----------



## Israellover1234 (Sep 16, 2022)

Amazon always appreciates new truck drivers. If that doesn't work, you should look at catering or construction work


----------



## Spud (Sep 16, 2022)

Furry porn artist, you're selling your soul but furries have a lot of wealth you can sell it for


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Sep 16, 2022)

You can try upwork and friends, but start out charging "lowish" and get good referalls and bump your price as you go along.


----------



## Polarity (Sep 16, 2022)

Try to get an entry level IT helpdesk position at any company if you have basic tech skills. If you show up, work hard and do the bitchwork well, most midsize+ companies promote from within and train.

Not glamourous, but it's a start.


----------



## Dancing Israeli (Nov 6, 2022)

I don't know about you, but I would start applying for unemployment first. THEN start looking.


----------

